# Can anyone recommend a smith competent  with browning auto 22's?



## blocky (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a browning auto 22 that wont feed properly. The shells just pour into the ramp and jam it up. I want to get it fixed by someone who knows how to do it right. It is too nice a gun to just sit in my safe.

I am in the middle/west ga area.


----------



## bigdharris (Aug 10, 2013)

it will $$$ if you want to spend it let me now... I have a great one hes in Lawrenceville


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 12, 2013)

bigdharris said:


> it will $$$ if you want to spend it let me now... I have a great one hes in Lawrenceville



Do tell! I have an old Browning SA 22 that I'd love to have gone over. Is your guy Fort Daniel (or something like that??) I have only heard in passing about someone in L'Ville that is considered very good.


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 17, 2013)

Blocky, did your Auto-22 work fine in the past and stopped working after taking it apart or just stopped working or you bought or was given it and it didn't work from the get go?

It's a fairly simple design in the feed area and most likely the cartridge stop is missing which is easily replaced by the owner.  $8.75 in a 2008 parts catalog.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 17, 2013)

I am by no means a gunsmith, but after watching Art's video on the SA 22 and $10 worth of parts from Midway, my 1975 SA 22 is better than new again. 

Mine needed a couple of $3 springs in the takedown slider locker. (Not sure what it is called.) 

By all means, Art's Gun Shop video on Youtube shows perfectly every detail of the teardown on this gun. I feel anyone that can follow simple instructions can replace every part in this gun.


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 17, 2013)

buckeroo said:


> By all means, Art's Gun Shop video on Youtube shows perfectly every detail of the teardown on this gun. I feel anyone that can follow simple instructions can replace every part in this gun.



Yep. Of interest for blocky is at 8:40 mins:sec in the video. 

http://youtu.be/6CkyZv4_GB0


----------



## blocky (Aug 24, 2013)

*auto 22*

I bought it used and decided to give it a good cleaning before I shot it. The magazine tube was very nasty so I pulled it out. It didn't come out easy so I probably should not have removed it. After the cleanup and reassembly it wouldn't feed and the bolt doesn't open and close easily so I guess I messed something up.
I will check out the video and see what I can learn. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## blocky (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I watched the video and learned a lot. Took the rifle apart and cleaned the gunk out of the inside. It was pretty nasty in there. I think the cartridge guide spring/holder was loose in there. Anyway I got it back on(not so easy to do).
Now if I could just get the recoil spring back in, I would try it out to see if it works. That spring is so long I can't get it back into the bolt. It bends and jumps out before I can get it in. I  won't give up until I get it in!!
When I do, I will let you know how it functions.


----------



## blocky (Aug 27, 2013)

Got the spring in and the bolt works smoothly. Tried loading it and the shells still pour in so I guess I need a new cartridge guide spring. Ordered it today and will let you know if that solves the problem.


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 30, 2013)

Good deal. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## blocky (Sep 30, 2013)

Got the new spring in. If you fully load the magazine and try to load a round, two go in and jam the bolt. If you load three or four you can usually load it. It will then fire and eject normally. So I guess I could load one round and then fill the magazine. Don't know what else I need to do now. Could the cartridge guide be the problem? How far should the magazine spring extend from the rod? It sticks out several inches. Could it be pushing the cartridges too hard? I don't think so myself, but I am not a gunsmith.
Anyway, I can at least shoot it now. That's more than I could do before.


----------



## tim scott (Oct 2, 2013)

since you said you pulled the magazine tube out and had problems getting it out and cleaned it. i'm guessing the problems you said you had pulling it out was that you pulled both tubes. the inner tube (should have been easy) and the outer tube (can be very hard to pull out). if so my bet is that you messed up the "magazine guide spring". it's not even shown on most drawings same as a number of other small parts. if damaged, looks bent up or is missing, don't even try to fix it buy a new one. now you just got to figure out if it's the new style or the old style guide spring. since everything is now nice and clean replacement should be easy. but if it's the old style well...... good luck finding the part. if all other sources fail... try calling pacific international service company in Oregon. speak to bob dunlap but you MUST use proper terminology and names of the parts. no offense ment but if you sound like a dummy he'll just tell you to take it to a gunsmith and hang up on you. if you do call him, tell him one of his old gunsmithing students from 38 years ago said refered you and said hi.
tim


----------

